# Areas around Limassol



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, my husband and I are moving to Cyprus in a few months. His work will be in Limassol and I wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction for best areas to live. He would be willing to travel to work as long as not too far! Ideally we would like a villa but not in a remote location as I would like to be able to walk (or short drive) to shops, cafés etc. We are planning to visit in a couple of weeks to have a look around. Any advise would be welcome! Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are plenty of nice villages within easy drive of Limassol.
If you want to be in the foothills where it is cooler in the summer you could look at places like Souni, Laniea Trimklini, Moniatis and all the villages in between.
If you want to be closer to the coast there are villages such as Kolossi, Erimi, Ypsonas, Trachoni, to name just a few where you will find British expats living.
A little further away is Pissouri which is half way between Limassol and Pafos so great for exploring both regions.
All of these places will have shops, cafes, restaurants etc so good for day to day to living with the occasional trip tp Limassol or Pafos for big shopping trips.


----------



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you Veronica, that is a great help. I now have a starting point!! Will look into these areas.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Gilly226 said:


> Hi, my husband and I are moving to Cyprus in a few months. His work will be in Limassol and I wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction for best areas to live. He would be willing to travel to work as long as not too far! Ideally we would like a villa but not in a remote location as I would like to be able to walk (or short drive) to shops, cafés etc. We are planning to visit in a couple of weeks to have a look around. Any advise would be welcome! Thank you.


I will second Pissouri as an alternative. Close to a wonderful beach, lot of shops and restaurants. Just by A6 Motorway 32 km from each Limassol and paphos


----------



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you Baywatch. Pissouri is top of the list to visit!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Gilly226 said:


> Thank you Baywatch. Pissouri is top of the list to visit!


Then send me a PM and I will give you a tour! op2:


----------



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

Baywatch, I have just noticed your location is Pissouri so I think you are quite biased!! Know who to contact for any further local info!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Gilly226 said:


> Baywatch, I have just noticed your location is Pissouri so I think you are quite biased!! Know who to contact for any further local info!


I wouldn't bother with Pissouri personally (we want to keep it a secret  )


----------



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

SWJ your secret is safe with me!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> I wouldn't bother with Pissouri personally (we want to keep it a secret  )


Pissouri is in need of new inhabitants, so we can perhaps unfold the secret? :help:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Pissouri is in need of new inhabitants, so we can perhaps unfold the secret? :help:


Maybe


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gilly226 said:


> Baywatch, I have just noticed your location is Pissouri so I think you are quite biased!! Know who to contact for any further local info!


Gilly Pissouri has several very nice tavernas and a large supermarket as well as little local shops etc.
It is less than 30 minutes from both Limassol and Pafos and there are some nice beaches close by. 
Some nice beach fish tavernas not far away and Curium beach which is quite close has some nice restaurants if you fancy lunch on the beach.


----------



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

Loving the sound of Pissouri - it's a strong contender!


----------



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Veronica for further info.


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

If you have children and schooling is an issue I would suggest live nearer Limassol than eg Pissouri. There are a number of villages within a short drive of Limassol but most have limited shopping and car use is essential. Look at at the ring formed by eg Souni, Parametha, Palhodia, Fassoula, Phinikaria, Paraklesia, Prygos and possibly Moni, or even Pentakamo, (about 20 km out). Living nearer the town gives a better choice of facilities generally. I am in Agios Athanasios, now a suburb of Limassol, but very convenient for everything.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Puffik said:


> If you have children and schooling is an issue I would suggest live nearer Limassol than eg Pissouri. There are a number of villages within a short drive of Limassol but most have limited shopping and car use is essential. Look at at the ring formed by eg Souni, Parametha, Palhodia, Fassoula, Phinikaria, Paraklesia, Prygos and possibly Moni, or even Pentakamo, (about 20 km out). Living nearer the town gives a better choice of facilities generally. I am in Agios Athanasios, now a suburb of Limassol, but very convenient for everything.


This statement I would say disqualify most of the villages

" Ideally we would like a villa but not in a remote location as I would like to be able to walk (or short drive) to shops, cafés etc. "


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> This statement I would say disqualify most of the villages
> 
> " Ideally we would like a villa but not in a remote location as I would like to be able to walk (or short drive) to shops, cafés etc. "


Depends on your definition of a short drive.... 



.......Otherwise agreed that shopping and wining and dining out is limited in many / most villages. 


In AA I am lucky enough to be within just a few minutes drive of at least 3 large supermarkets plus a wide selection of other emporia and a goodly selection of eating and drinking spots...not that I do much of that...


----------



## Gilly226 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for replying Puffik. Schooling is not an issue as our children are grown up but we will certainly have a drive around those villages and see our options for being closer to Limassol.


----------

